
Privacy vs. “I Have Nothing to Hide” - eulid55
https://kevq.uk/privacy-vs-i-have-nothing-to-hide/
======
denart2203
+1 “I really hope the tech giants start respecting their user’s privacy”

Their business is make money with their users (or used). We must demand a new
way to make money, start to think again that privacy matters. But new
generations has been striped of that thought, and it’s hard to change that
mind… Let’s continue offering different choices, different and ethical
services… Greetings

------
lwansbrough
The author should probably revise the targeted advertising argument: many
people I know feel they prefer targeted ads. “If I’m going to see ads I’d
rather see ads for stuff I might actually want.”

~~~
jbarberu
I prefer being able to support websites by looking at ads. I prefer looking at
relevant ads over Viagra or hot chicks in my area.

I'm not willing to run 3rd party scripts in my browser I'm not willing to have
my personal data collected and shared with 3rd parties

I value my privacy higher than the survival of websites, if they can't survive
without endangering me I'm sorry but you're going to have to find other ways
to monetize.

~~~
Koshkin
Problem is, there is close to nothing that an average web user can do in order
to prevent any of these things from happening.

------
known
"Everyone has committed a crime, it's about who we decide to prosecute" \--KGB
[https://outline.com/x8FJ5B](https://outline.com/x8FJ5B)

